# trimming water sprite?



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

anyone have any that can take a short video or know of a diagram on how to trim these? Im horrible with plants and kill even duckweed. But these have started to take off in my tank and want to thin it out and try and replant the cuttings in a different tank but nervouse messing with them i might kill them. I know there hardy but like I said, i kill plants and want to keep these as long as possible. these are in my 55 and kinda growing up. And should I be using a liquid fertilizer for these? The only fish in it are 4 pimeldous pictus and an asian u/d cat. Thanks from a complete plant noob.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I always just moved it by the handful. Seems to be discrete plants about 6" around.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

In my experience, even big clumps are just smaller root systems that kinda grew together. They're fairly easy to just pull apart into small bits.


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

That stuff is easy... just find where the roots are growing and gab the plant and pull pieces will pop off with the roots.. You can replant those or toss em...


----------

